# Saturday or Sunday - Sydney



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Ken,

I was tossing up a short outing tomorrow morning at Middle Harbour/Head launching from Balmoral - I will have to check the weather when I wake up, but I will be making it at a leisurely time of a 9 or 10am launch.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm keen for a saturday morning jaunt somewhere..... if the winds are calm I'm keen to get outside again. there's fish to be had outside kurnell, but I'll also consider a bluefish trip.

anyway i'll check back later


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm ok for tomorrow but not sure how I'll be on sunday. will post again if i can make it.

might be a SLIM chance of balmoral tomorrow


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ken,

I think I'm going to chicken out of the Balmoral trip this morning on account of the weather forecast (lightning storms predicted today and tomorrow).

How about a raincheck on 2 Jan?


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Kraley,

I went out on Saturday morning with a mate in my tinnie at Kurnell and the Salmon were nowhere to be found (first time I've used my boat in a long time - I know I'm making excuses  ). 
I have been told the salmon and kingies are at Bluefish point and was wanting to get out before returning to work on Tuesday.
Are you up for a very early morning paddle tomorrow say around 5AM? I would have to be off the water at 9AM. Is there lightning forecast tomorrow morning?

Regards
Dan


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

kraley said:


> Heya Dan.
> 
> I already just made plans with Peril to meet out in Drummoyne tomorrow at the more civilized hour of about 7:30am. I know it won't be kingies, but it still might be a bit stormy and I think it will be safer.
> 
> ...


Shelly beach sounds good for Monday. I would prefer an early start to beat the boaters - what do you think?
I have never launched from Shelly before, how do you get there and where do you park?
My plan was to drift some squid or plastics on my downrigger and have surface plastics/lures for the salmon.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Sounds good.
Is it easy to launch from Shelly beach?
I will be at the lookout at 5AM. If it looks to hard to get out I will then launch from Little Manly as Quaratine Head looks fishy at the moment too.
Will you be launching from Shelly as well?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

guys, can one of you post in the fishing trips section? I may be a possible (have to consult with the mrs when she gets home later today).

HOPE to see you there!


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going to have to bail Dave and Kraley - sorry guys  
I'm heading out to my brother in laws farm tonight to help out - maybe be able to get a bit of bass fishing in tomorrow at Razorback way  
Good luck tomorrow if you are still going - the wind will be blowing at 12 knots with 1m swell. The guys at the tackle shop reckon there should be salmon and kingies around.
Kraley you didn't send me your mobile so this is the only way to contact you - I hope you get this :?


----------

